# Hello from a New Member!



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Have fun posting.

By the way, congrats on the new horse! Always exciting


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

yay for a new horse!!! welcome to the HF


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

_*Hey, i hope you have alot of fun posting on the horse forum. 
Good luck with the new horse. *_


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome! Is this your first horse? Congrats!!


----------



## EmmaChai (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes, this is my first horse!! YAY!! She is great, I have had her since thursday have been out to the barn a couple times. They turn out in a herd and so she is in a field with about 8 mares and is settling in well. I gave her a new halter today (it's pink!) and brushed her out. I really need to grow her mane, I like them long and the barn I got her from cut it REALLY short!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

EmmaChai said:


> Yes, this is my first horse!! YAY!! She is great, I have had her since thursday have been out to the barn a couple times. They turn out in a herd and so she is in a field with about 8 mares and is settling in well. I gave her a new halter today (it's pink!) and brushed her out. I really need to grow her mane, I like them long and the barn I got her from cut it REALLY short!!


Yay! That is soo exciting! I've had my first horse for a year & a half now -- it's such an exciting thing! Can we see pics of her??


----------



## EmmaChai (Feb 12, 2009)

So here are some photos of Emma. She is doing well and today I am going out to ride her... I FINALY got a bridle for her (hope it fits!!)


----------



## EmmaChai (Feb 12, 2009)

Hummmm.... can't get photos to show up?!


----------

